# Using an U.S. Iphone 5 in Dubai



## kakutoudamashii (Aug 6, 2014)

HI everyone,

I will be moving to Dubai soon. I originally bought my Iphone 5 (NOT S or C; the original 5) from Verizon. Since the Verizon Iphone 5 come unlocked and I wasn't on contract, I have also used it on the T-Mobile network without any problems.

When I arrive in Dubai, I would like to get a contract with Du or Etisalat using this same phone.

Is this an easy process? 

If anyone has ever had any difficulty using a foreign Iphone on the cell phone networks in Dubai, please share your experience.

Thanks!


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

It shouldn't be a problem. I currently use my Dutch phone and have been doing so for more than a year now.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Yup, all good. So long as it's unlocked you just get a SIM.


----------



## Smanda (Jul 9, 2014)

Just go to store and buy sim/number. Depending how you want to use phone, you purchase what you want mins/gb.

I got my iPhone unlocked in uk, bought a cheap phone up in Bur Dubai. As my Du sim comes with a converter from mini to standard sim, I swap my sims and phones depending on where I am using phone.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

kakutoudamashii said:


> HI everyone,
> 
> I will be moving to Dubai soon. I originally bought my Iphone 5 (NOT S or C; the original 5) from Verizon. Since the Verizon Iphone 5 come unlocked and I wasn't on contract, I have also used it on the T-Mobile network without any problems.
> 
> ...


I'm no expert but I thought that Verizon is CDMA. The UAE (and places like Europe) use GSM and the two systems aren't compatible. 

Check your specific model with Apple and ask them if it is compatible with GSM. The specific sub-model of iPhone 5 will be marked in tiny, tiny print on the back of the phone.


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

kakutoudamashii said:


> HI everyone,
> 
> I will be moving to Dubai soon. I originally bought my Iphone 5 (NOT S or C; the original 5) from Verizon. Since the Verizon Iphone 5 come unlocked and I wasn't on contract, I have also used it on the T-Mobile network without any problems.
> 
> ...


If you have used it on Tmobile, then it's unlocked and will work perfectly in Dubai.


----------



## kakutoudamashii (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks everyone!


----------

